# Indiana State Police



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Update and pictures on Sept 6 2006 crash













IBS/WRTV

Trooper Rich Kelly went to his car to fill out paperwork after pulling over a truck when another slammed into him.









IBS/WRTV

Indiana State Trooper Rich Kelly



Today Sgt. Rich Kelly of the Lafayette Post's life was spared today. 

He was sitting along side I-65 conducting a level III inspection when another semi-tractor pulling a flatbed ran over the top of his police car. Sgt. Kelly sustained a broken vertebrae and was able to exit his car and use his cell telephone to call for help.

The driver that struck him was going too fast and locked his brakes up thus losing control. The crash is still under investigation. When you look at the photo you realize only by the grace of God Sgt. Kelly life was spared.

Rich and his wife have 4 young daughters. It is hard to believe that Sgt. Kelly survived this crash and may get out of the hospital sometime today. He was in the car at the time of the crash conducting a level III inspection. The driver he stopped was placed OOS for violations and the driver that struck him was operating on poor brakes on the trailer.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

How the hell did he survive that!?!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW! That's crazy!


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

WTF is up with cruisers getting slammed in Indiana,Ohio area. They even passed the move over law and this still happens.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Amazing ....his guardian angel was on the job!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Amazing ....his guardian angel was on the job!


Good Lord... that's just what I was thinking... someone somewhere was looking over him!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

is that real? how the hell do you live through that? Tonight should really be bingo night....


----------



## MSPField (Jan 3, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Holly Shit!!!!!! that Trooper should go play the lottery !


I'd say he already won the lottery!!!!! 
One lucky guy. He probably got some protection from the cage as the TT rolled over. I'm guessing without that reinforcement the crash would have been unsurvivable.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Thank God we get to keep one.

Been losing too many of us lately.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

You said it Mongo!!

I looked at those pics and I had to read the story three times. I am amazed that he survived as that wreck is nothing but a pile of scrap metal...


----------

